# When should I be thinking about renting a shop or a room?



## perfectlashes&beauty (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi I’m new to this site so I don’t know if this is right place to ask. 
I am qualified in classic lashes, lash lift, spray fab and Brazilian blow dry all of which I’m doing from home or mobile And have been for the last 3 years.  I’m looking to get trained in Russian lashes and waxing very soon. I love my job and I’m good at it but working from home is becoming increasingly hard due to my little boy not being so little and wanting to see what I’m doing all the time. I battling between waiting until I’m able to offer a complete service or just jumping in to a shop now. I would love any advice you can give me. 
thank you xx


----------

